# practiced outside today



## Yo-man (Mar 8, 2006)

What's the weather like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

completely _FREEZING!!! _i'm very jealous of you!!! lol


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

It is 2 degrees right now here.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

wow!! Its only like 20 degrees here!! and thats why it's indoor season here and not outdoor season:wink:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow!! the weather here in pa is about 20-30 degrees losts of snow.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

It stayed under 30 here but mostly hung around 20 got up to 28 at about 2 that was the high


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

buckshot95 said:


> wow!! the weather here in pa is about 20-30 degrees losts of snow.


yeah. my favorite time to get out there:teeth:

meat doesn't start to break down as quickley, you can still hunt better, and my hickroy makes my elm arrows jusut sing...


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*temp*

it was -40 degrees celcius 2 weeks ago with wind chill


----------



## The Truth Bow (Nov 4, 2006)

its about 29 outside right now!


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

curentlly pouring down rain and about 30 degrees


----------



## The Truth Bow (Nov 4, 2006)

This is south arkansas for you, last week, as you can see in my previous post, it was very cold, but today it was 70 degrees:mg:  
Had a good day practicing though:wink:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

Archery Addict said:


> it was -40 degrees celcius 2 weeks ago with wind chill


 SAme thing out here man you live in canada maybe as well?......


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

its like 40 to 45 here it was down at about 20 to 25 two weeks ago


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

any body have any snow? 
it finnally melted off in madison but it took forever we are averging like 2degrees its 35 and i thinl its warm this is bad.


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

bissen00 said:


> any body have any snow?
> it finnally melted off in madison but it took forever we are averging like 2degrees its 35 and i thinl its warm this is bad.


Live in Northern Minnesota, and we've got green grass still. Not a speck of snow yet. It's depressing.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Shot during a typhoon. Not that fun.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Shot during a typhoon. Not that fun at all.


----------



## Fireman131 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here it is late December and we should have snow in Indy, but no it was close to 60, shooting in T-shirt outside today. Can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

here in ND it is about 10 deg w/ out the wind chill!!!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*weather*

hi, it's 79 degrees here and it's raining right now.


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

Yo-man said:


> Got a new stabilizer and had to try it out at 70m and 90m. As soon as the sun started going down the temperature dropped down to nearly 70 degrees! I hate these frigid winter months....jk


70 degrees! i'm jealous, i'm right in the middle of a competitive season, so i need to practice often and wouldn't ya know it, an arctic front is moving in here in MT.


----------



## Trenton McClain (Apr 5, 2006)

*Freezing!!!!!*

Right now it is 7 degreese outside but around the first part of Jan. it was negative 5 degrease.


----------

